

Wikipedia is Adding a Love Button Next Week - Garbage
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/wikipedia_to_add_a_love_button.php

======
Roedou
Couldn't editors be equally motivated by a demonstration that people are
finding and reading their articles? Wikipedia could release unique-visitor and
time-on-page metrics, and instantly make editors feel super valued.

WikiRank used to be a super useful tool for this. I've no idea where they got
their data from, but it was fascinating.

~~~
robryan
Yeah, also maybe some ownership to, to most reading wikipedia it appears as a
data source that all comes from an unknown source. Sure you can dig a bit and
see who added what to each article, but maybe it would be good to list
contributors, especially if something is primarily the effort of one person
somewhere prominent in the articles.

~~~
philwelch
One of the central tenets of Wikipedia is that there is no ownership. This is
intended to mean that no editor had any authority over any other editor when
it came to article content, and anything like what you're suggesting would
conflict with that.

------
gabaix
"Like" on facebook

"+1" on google

"Check-in" on foursquare

"Tweet" on Twitter

Have we become binary? It seems everything is done to lower the barrier of
creating content. NFC will drop that barrier further down and we will live our
lives while creating data.

~~~
shii
I think the logical conclusion will be a YC '13 startup that aggregates and
streamlines all your different karma/points/favs/likes/checkin accounts and
implements NFC into it all for points across the board. Integrate it IRL by
giving points for things like "I brushed my teeth twice", "I filed the TPS
report", "I got my sister a birthday present". And by then, IPv6 would be
fully rolled out and everything (right guys?), even your toothbrush, would
have its own IP and small nano chip with a minimal TCP/IP stack to
tweet/checkin/+1 your life-game account on namb.ly (YC '13). The line between
what is Real and what is part of the great RPG of life we all become part of
gets further blurred with the further advancement of augmented reality and its
ubiquity in our phones, glasses, contact lenses, electric car windshields, and
holographic advertisements everywhere. The future is going to be a blast.

But as always, things progress and get amazing and we live in yesterday's
future, yet no one is _that_ impressed. I fear the day we go meh to the RPG of
life that will inevitably develop in the future. Only then will we reminisce
and wonder, "what was it like to be truly human?".

~~~
BasDirks
If mediocrity is your thing, then collecting karma (for brushing your teeth?
haahhaha) sounds great! Or if you're a herd animal for that matter.

I hope the future will be more than just decadence and the denial of life.

~~~
vishaldpatel
Some of my friends make fun of me for having as much faith in humanity as you
do.

------
edwardy20
Awesome. I feel appreciation is one of the main reasons why I'm much more
willing to write content on Quora than Wikipedia. Hopefully this will change
that!

------
tobylane
It seems to suggest that only registered users can 'love' an article. If it
could be done by anyone you just know it would be organized so that the most
loved articles were child porn, nazis, santorum and similar.

~~~
code_duck
I was thinking that it was going to be about 'love'-ing an article or topic,
too, which would mean awkward pledges like 'I love bone cancer!'. Being
interested in a topic does not mean you 'love' or 'like' it.

However, upon reading the article, this is not about marking articles, but
rather a way to send accolades to fellow Wikipedia editors.

------
molecule
"Wikipedia is Adding a Love Button Next Week"

like, a clitoris? let's hope not, men will never be able to find it.

------
bane
Good, this must mean they've solved the deletionist problem and have moved on
to other things more important...oh wait, they haven't.

 _sigh_

------
rglover
And next up is the "gotta have it" button.

 _please, someone get this joke._

